# Rebellion: Modern History TV



## Brian G Turner (Dec 19, 2018)

I've posted about Rebellion's boss, Jason Kingsley, and his involvement in mediaeval tournaments: Article on Rebellion Publishing's owner

Since then, Rebellion have been posting videos about knights and horses in the mediaeval period, under the channel Modern History TV: Modern History TV

I've only watched a couple of videos so far and found them short and easy viewing. Not particularly intense on details, but enjoyable viewing all the same.

Definitely recommended for research purposes, or just general enjoyment if you're really into horses (I know nothing about them, but think Ghost is a beauty).

Here's a taster, on different types of horses in the mediaeval period:


----------



## Boaz (Dec 20, 2018)

I viewed their episode on shields... helpful, but not cumbersome.


----------



## Ogma (Dec 28, 2018)

Watched the one on peasant food. Really good.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Dec 29, 2018)

The bit in the film where they have to lower a knight in full plate armour on to his horse using a wench or hoist is all wrong!
This never happened in real life,  it was made up for the film "Henry V" back in 1944/45!
A suit of plate armour would weigh about sixty pounds, which is less then the back pack of a modern soldier.
They probable trained by wearing it all day, so their body's got used to the weight.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 11, 2019)

I did like this episode, especially for the clever reveal about the connection between mediaeval hoods and hats:


----------

